# Stompers....



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to use them as well but I have found that the traction on boots is alot better than they used to be so I don't have the need for one anymore.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i use them, coz no matter how good the booty waffle, a shiney smooth top sheet is always gonna be slip slidy.

it might not look _tres chic_, but it would a be a damned shame to strain a groin and inhibit a day or two's sliding, just coz you did the splits when getting off a chair lift!

having said that, i resent forking out top dollar for such things and the ones you buy are stoopid large and so i get a bargain basement foam rubber one (usually simple matt black) and cut it down to about egg cup diameter size. its all you need.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

havnt used one in years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

I used to use a stomp pad. It was usually cut-up into fifty or so little pieces.
Now I just push my boot up against the side of the binding. That seems to work just as well as a pad.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't. Never really found a need for one.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

they come in pretty handy for things like drag lifts (button or T bar)


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, us flow people don't have that problem.

+1 for Flow.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

does not compute

-120 000 for flows!


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

never used one, but i think im going to try it this year see the difference.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I used one up until last year, when I got my Agent I never put one on and I have been doing fine with out it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

haven't used one in about 15 years... never really found that they made any difference besides making your board uglier


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I like having one though I'd say about 90% of the time I miss it with my boot anyway


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep...use them and love 'em! I prefer the clear X-Mat from Dakine.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Judging from it's size....do you...WRAP yourboard in that pad?  
it's truly massive though for a stomp pad. I'm looking for something small and clear, though I was contemplating just sticking my foot in the binding (Flows ), but I'm new to the slopes, and would probably be better off with a pad.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> ...not to mention if your back binding did break, that stomp pad will come in handy to get u down the mountain...



That's a good point. I've had that happen to me before.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> not to mention if your back binding did break, that stomp pad will come in handy to get u down the mountain...


Psssh. Do it Craig Kelly style, and no-pad it!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> That's a good point. I've had that happen to me before.


Same, I just rode it out one footed to the extreme 

I don't bother with one, I've never used one and don't struggle without it so I can't see the point in getting one now.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> and if ANYBODY calls this ugly...WAR!:laugh:


now that is a pretty door mat!
or do you just use it to scratch yer dags?

(_one for the aussies there! _ )


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I just used the one that came with my Ride Boots  ... sometimes i miss it, and when i do, i know cuz on warm days the top of the board can be slippery...

<---- n00b.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

On my old board I had one that was just a bunch of clear plastic nubs. It was pretty cool cause you could place them seprately on the board so I had it over the grafic. I'll upload a picture at some point.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

I have that simple little hexagonal Burton stomp pad, it works nicely and helps with tricks where your foot is only in one binding


----------

